# sed ini Datei  bearbeiten



## schlawiner (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich versuche eine ini via sed zu bearbeiten, anbei soll nur der Wert2 unter cat1 bearbeitet werden. Weiß hier einer eine Lösung.

[cat1]
Wert1=1
Wert3=2
Wert2=2

[cat2]
Wert1=1
Wert3=2
Wert2=2

[cat3]
Wert1=1
Wert3=2
Wert2=2


----------

